

Clever comic strip explains Wall St. meltdown - browser411
http://www.slideshare.net/guesta9d12e/subprime-primer-277484/

======
swombat
FFS, not that one again. I've seen it about half a dozen times on reddit, and
once already on YCNews.

~~~
browser411
Debated whether to re-post or not, but given the unprecedented fallout from
the previous week, I thought it was timely. I always point folks to this when
they start asking about the subprime mess--it's much more engaging than some
of the long, dry articles around.

Apologies to those seeing it again. Hopefully it reached some new eyes.

~~~
pchristensen
It did. I thought it did a good job explaining things, even though it was a
little (ok, a lot) childish.

------
gg
hey if you've seen it no need to leave a comment about seeing it. I've seen it
and loled again.

------
gg
fuck you.

fuck you.

lulz

------
time_management
_Bad assumption my frigid Norwegian ass! What about the AAA rating from the
agencies?

They fucked up too.

[...]

Well that's just great, asshole. What am I supposed to tell my villagers?

Tell them you fucked up._

It's not every decade that real estate takes a strong economy (3Q 2007) and
throws it immediately into the toilet. This is what Bushonomics gives us: our
recoveries are jobless and flaccid, and our "slowdowns" are disastrous, even
when they fall short of being numerical recessions.

